# اكبر موسوعة مجمعة لبيان صنع نماذج الطائرات الصغيرة مع مشروع كامل وفيديو لنتيجة المشرو



## محمد زرقة (11 سبتمبر 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

الاخوة الكرام الاعزاء كيف الحال ان شاء الله تكونوا بخير 


اضع بين ايديكم موسوعة كبيرة قمت بتجميعها شخصيا من على الانترنت ستضم الاتى :
====================================​


بناء طائرات الاسلكية المروحية ذات الجناحين والعمودية ذات الاجنحة الدوارة هليكوبتر.​
بناء طائرات الفلين, البلسا ,الورق.​
مع اضافات اخرى كتمارين ومخطوطات رسم وصور وستجدون داخلها موسوعة للاجزاء الالكترونية التى تخص الطائرة .​
مواقع تخص علم الطيران ومقالات .​
والمفاجئة :






مشروع كامل مجرب وفيه فيديو على نتيجته الناجحة ستجدونها داخل الموسوعة ان شاء الله تعالى .




تم الرفع على سيرفير ميجا ابلود وتم ضغط الموسوعة فالملف قبل الرفع حجمه الاصلى حوالى 115 ميجاب وبعد الضغط حوالى 87 م.ب للتحميل اضغط هنا .
=

>

لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله 

الباس وورد ستجدونه فى المرفقات 

لا تنسونى من الدعاء



​كلمة سر فك الملف :
منقووووووووول​


----------



## shshen (7 نوفمبر 2009)

الله عليك


----------



## dreams1804 (8 نوفمبر 2009)

*كلمة سر فك الملف :
"منقووووووووول"
اخي العزيز هذه الكلمة لا تعمل ارجوك مدي بتوضيح مع الشكر
*


----------



## prince_tom (12 نوفمبر 2009)

اخي العزيز 
شكرا كثيرا على مجهودك لكن وللعلم فان كلمة السر الخاصة بالملف غير موجوده في المرفقات لذا نرجوا ان تقوم باضافتها 
ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## prince_tom (13 نوفمبر 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
بالنسبة للاستاذ الذي قام بوضع الملف بدون كلمة السر فنحن له من الشاكرين وان كان عدم وجود كلمة السر يجعلنا نتساءل عن الفائده التي قد نرجوها من هكذا معلومات ناقصه ولكن والحمد الله دعوني اعطيمكم كلمة السر الخاصة باللف الذي تم ارفاقه وهي :
www.al7orya.com.vb
مع تحياتي


----------



## swalmeh (14 نوفمبر 2009)

مرحبا اخي الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## dreams1804 (15 نوفمبر 2009)

*شكرا كثيرا على مجهودك*


----------



## مسلم سوري حلبي (1 سبتمبر 2013)

اخي الرابط لا يعمل بارك الله بك


----------



## abo.alnoor.tec (28 يونيو 2015)

أخي الرابط لا يعمل


----------

